# Billing for free product samples



## jsweeney23 (Apr 18, 2010)

If a device rep provides a facility with a free sample device, "who" can bill for "what"?

It is my understanding that the facility can bill Medicare a "token charge" for the product/HCPCS using the -FB modifier.

Can the physician bill for the associated service/CPT? If so, would they use the -FB modifier to indicate the product was supplied to the facility free of charge?

I question this because often times the provider may not know that the facility was provided the product for free, so it is sometimes hard to determine when this happens. Also, I question the modifier being appended to the CPT for the physician services because although the product may be free, the provider is still spending the time and utilizing their skill-set. 

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## fullerharper@aol.com (Apr 19, 2010)

*FB moifier*

FB Item provided without cost to provider, supplier or practitioner, or credit received for replaced device (examples, but not limited to covered under warranty, replaced due to defect, free samples).

There maybe a charge assocated for his services to implant the device but not a charge for the cost of the device.  If this service is done in the hospital setting they charge for the materials implanted and not the labor of the physician unless other arrangements have been made.

Is is not an all inclusive response to your question, however it maybe a start.


----------



## jsweeney23 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just to clarify then, the Physician is allowed to bill for their associated services (such as implant, application, etc.)?


----------

